# Featured Tractor of the Month - October



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

Octobers's Featured Tractor is 


Centaur 2G Sulky










http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/centaur-2g-sulky-tractor-1036.html​


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

There's actually a lot of cool looking things in that yard!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I LOVE the little Nash/Rambler ! I think it's a Metropolitan.

That's a pretty cool tractor,too.
Who owns that ?


----------



## rustngreese (May 4, 2009)

The tractor is a 1930 that I picked up in central California gold country. I have this posted elsewhere on this website with more photos. What you see in the background is a small portion of what my son and I have collected over the years, we have much more including some restored stuff. The Nash Metropolitan in the background has since been sold. The Centaur is now mostly mechanically restored (engine and transmission) the rest will be done as soon as we verify that everything works properly. Thanks for all of your interest!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> Yeah, I LOVE the little Nash/Rambler ! I think it's a Metropolitan.
> 
> That's a pretty cool tractor,too.
> Who owns that ?


That was my first thought, but I was certain that some old timer would tell this kid to shut up!:lmao:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I LOVE old iron!
When I saw the Metropolitan,I drooled all over my keyboard ! LOL!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed interest setup,can't picture that ever getting stuck.
Looks like early B7100 or B6100.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats rustngreese! Love that old stuff! Seems there is a few of us out here.....good luck with the continued restoration.


----------



## rustngreese (May 4, 2009)

Thanks to all for the interest in this old widow maker! You,re right, that's a B7100 in the background that still runs great and gets used frequently for small jobs.


----------



## rustngreese (May 4, 2009)

Forgot to post this link for more photos of this Centaur. 

Here it is:http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/centaur-2g-tractor-22838/


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice machine and consider renovating that mercy in the back ground


----------

